
Despite clear warnings, Europe is out of IP addresses–again - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/europe-is-fresh-out-of-ipv4-addresses/
======
mopsi
And yet, I can still get a public IPv4 address from my ISP for 6€/mo.

~~~
londons_explore
If all IPv4 addresses cost that much, it would be a $24B industry.

I don't think there are enough people willing to pay that price to make that a
reality.

